# What Do You Think Of The Xxl



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

I still haven't decided what to buy, but I'm drawn to the XXL. It may not be the height of fashion, but that's never bothered me, and this watch seems to stand out with the unique case design and bold numbering.

However, what do XXL owners think of the watch? Is it a worthy spend of Â£160? I may consider saving up for an RLT30 instead, as that is a beautiful looking watch.

By the way a big "Damn you, watch forum" is in order. I used to see no reason for spending more than Â£100 on a watch, I thought quartz was superior and I did not even consider owning more than one watch. Now, I am almost bewildered by the choice and fancy straping at least one piece of mechanical wizardry to my wrist.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Roly300 said:


> I still haven't decided what to buy, but I'm drawn to the XXL. It may not be the height of fashion, but that's never bothered me, and this watch seems to stand out with the unique case design and bold numbering.
> 
> However, what do XXL owners think of the watch? Is it a worthy spend of Â£160? I may consider saving up for an RLT30 instead, as that is a beautiful looking watch.
> 
> By the way a big "Damn you, watch forum" is in order. I used to see no reason for spending more than Â£100 on a watch, I thought quartz was superior and I did not even consider owning more than one watch. Now, I am almost bewildered by the choice and fancy straping at least one piece of mechanical wizardry to my wrist.


I was looking at this and the Ocean master a while back. I thought the XXL was well...too big for me, nevertheless, I can vouch for the quality of O&W timepieces(I have 3) The build quality is superb for the money.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roly300 said:


> I still haven't decided what to buy, but I'm drawn to the XXL. It may not be the height of fashion, but that's never bothered me, and this watch seems to stand out with the unique case design and bold numbering.
> 
> However, what do XXL owners think of the watch? Is it a worthy spend of Â£160? I may consider saving up for an RLT30 instead, as that is a beautiful looking watch.
> 
> By the way a big "Damn you, watch forum" is in order. I used to see no reason for spending more than Â£100 on a watch, I thought quartz was superior and I did not even consider owning more than one watch. Now, I am almost bewildered by the choice and fancy straping at least one piece of mechanical wizardry to my wrist.


Hi

I've never seen an XXL in the metal so I can't speak from experience. However, it does seem to be a good Carre-cased watch, if you like that sort of thing. A good choice for someone who likes Panerai looks, but not their prices.

cheers

Dave


----------

